# Human foods you like to feed you rats?



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

They don't get a lot of human food but they love parts of my grilled cheese. I haven't tried any other foods yet since I just recently got my rats and I'm curious to what you feed yours?


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't necessarily feed my rats human food they more steal them off me but Frodo loves crackers,burritos and tacos(I think he's secretly Mexican lol) and willow loves lentils and rice.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

What counts as human food?

Minus their fruits, vegetables, nuts, seeds, daily Parsley (and sometimes Cilantro), and baby food (I mix it with Echinacea and Iodine and sometimes Ginger and Cinnamon). they also get homemade pumpkin bread and homemade crackers.

Cause if we are counting human food as really anything but lab blocks then my guys eat a very large list of things. They especially love salad night, where they get Mushrooms, Carrots, Beans, Spinach, and noodles (they sometimes get a hard boiled egg). They also like Stir fry night where they get a bunch of pasta. They also Love sardines.


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I pretty much share anything I"m eating with them as long as it's not citrus or something I know is bad for them. They get everything from salad to fries. I make this green protien shake thing with those green 'all fruit and veggie' juices at the store, they love that!


----------



## Mystic (Dec 28, 2012)

just tonight i gave my new girl some pomegranate seeds. she seemed to love them. I also give them tofu, boiled eggs, fruits and veggies ( the ones that are good for them of coarse) i hope to get them all some dark chocolate to eat. they love cooked pasta noodles too.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm naughty, I love to spoil my rats, they always get a little nibble of my cookie if I'm eating one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

They help themselves to anything I am eating lol


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My rats only get human foods, straight from human store sources. Human grains, seeds, and nuts. Human fruits and veggies.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

i give em a bit of scrambled eggs when I make them in the morning.
and I give them a little bit of chicken or turkey if I have it.
the other night I gave them all a goldfish cracker.
and a few licks of icecream very rarely


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

They get their home made mixes and what ever I'm eating if it's suitable for them  I have very spoiled rats!


----------



## cervine (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm a vegan so my rats pretty much eat whatever I eat! All kinds of salads, bits of veggie dogs/burgers, fruits, veggies, nuts, and pasta. Oh, and they LOVE plain popcorn as a special treat.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

what exactly is BAD for a rat to have?


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

@ Possum Oranges for males and too much sodium isn't very good as well


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I share bits of food leftover with them sometimes.

Usually, I stick with their 80/20 Oxbow/Zilla diet.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Eggs, ham, cheese, veggies, KD, yogurt, they seem to like potato chips especially well.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I though potatoes were toxic to rats...?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

But mine get small bits of turkey, chicken, tuna, eggs, veggies, fruits (no oranges) rice, pasta, chilled cheese is a favourite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Not sure, but my girls love Pringles!


----------



## Incandescent (Dec 17, 2012)

Pretty sure it's just raw potatoes that are toxic.


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

We made gingerbread pancakes this morning and all the boys LOVED their little pancakes  
But on an everyday basis we give fresh veggies, berrys (they love blueberries), fruits, and romaine lettuce. Oh and Fievel looooves his carrots. 

Templetons first blueberry  he was in love. 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bobius (Jul 1, 2012)

I give them a taste of whatever I am eating as long as it is safe for them.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

My boys are also very spoiled...I let them try whatever I'm eating...there just like me (& most ppl) and prefer things that are not so good for them...like cookies and candy lol. But, I don't let them eat too much!


----------



## Incandescent (Dec 17, 2012)

Today I found the first two foods that my rats have really liked. I've been letting them have a nibble of anything vaguely healthy that I can break off a rat-portioned piece of. So far, the only things that have gotten them excited have been puffed rice cereal and those Paragon vegetarian dog chews. It was hilarious to watch my 9-week-old rat try to carry a green, alligator-shaped dog treat the size of my thumb up the side of her wire cage (she eventually decided to eat it on the bottom of the cage and, acting the cat, pretended as if she'd never done anything so undignified as to accidentally knock herself over the head with an alligator-shaped chew.. repeatedly. Silly ratties).


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My girls love peas, celery, and recently they tried some pineapple and loved it.


----------



## Sammich (Dec 15, 2012)

They eat alot of my human food. Though I normally give them baby food, They love spaghetti and veggies! 

I also give them strawberry jam and they love it alot. They hate NORMAL veggies, except the veggies mixed with sauces. 

Rats can eat almost every human food.


----------



## freyagirl101 (Dec 12, 2012)

My girls probably think popcorn is the best thing ever. They will wake up from a very deep nap for it, and if they don't both get their pieces very fast, they fight over the one piece that they are both holding. banana is also a favorite.


----------

